# application ipad pour mettre en reseau pc et ipad



## fantomiald07 (3 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

 						Bonjour à tous,
J'ai beau cherché sur le forum et avec  mon ami google , mais je n'arrive absolument pas à retrouver une  application bien précise. Elle permet de lire ses films et sa musique  stocké dans son pc, si l'ipad et le pc sont relié sur le même réseau wifi (ce n'est pas  Air video). De souvenir quand je l'ai vu , elle était à 0.79cts d'euros.  Merci mille fois à celui qui peut me rencarder.
Cordialement


----------



## Tuncurry (4 Juillet 2010)

fantomiald07 a dit:


> ...Elle permet de lire ses films et sa musique  stocké dans son pc, si l'ipad et le pc sont relié sur le même réseau wifi (ce n'est pas  Air video).



Bonjour, 

Il y a plusieurs applis qui permettent cela.
Peut être veux tu parler de StreamTome ? 

http://itunes.apple.com/WebObjects/MZStore.woa/wa/viewSoftware?id=325327899&mt=8


Plus d'infos ici : 
http://projectswithlove.com/streamtome/index.html


----------



## fantomiald07 (4 Juillet 2010)

Un grand merci à Tuncurry  !! Effectivement j'ai bien l'impression que  c'est l'apps  que je cherche depuis qqs temps.
Merci encore pour  cette info.
Petite question : l'avez vous installé, elle marche bien ?  Quant pensez vous ?


----------



## Tuncurry (24 Juillet 2010)

fantomiald07 a dit:


> Un grand merci à Tuncurry  !! Effectivement j'ai bien l'impression que  c'est l'apps  que je cherche depuis qqs temps.
> Merci encore pour  cette info.
> Petite question : l'avez vous installé, elle marche bien ?  Quant pensez vous ?



You're welcome. Installé et testé. ça fonctionne vraiment bien. Il y a juste un petit soft serveur à installer sur un mac ou un pc qui va servir d'interface de streaming. Je trouve globalement la solution inélégante mais je préfère encore ça aux conversions obligatoires. L'appli est très efficace et  tu peux lire absolument tous les formats vidéos...

j'aurais préféré une app du style de Plugplayer, c'est à dire pouvant lire directement en streaming (sans installer de soft serveur sur une machine hôte, forcement allumée) je n'ai encore trouvé aucun soft sur Ipad compatible avec tous les formats vidéos, notamment avi et mpg2. En revanche, il y en a pour l'audio, bien mieux foutus....  

Pour en revenir à Stream to me/ Serve to me, une fois le soft lancé sur le mac ou le Pc et les répertoires partagés affectés (ca peut etre un répertoire réseau), l'appli est un régal de simplicité et d'efficacité; tous mes films .avi sont dispos, sans conversion, sans import, sans latence... je les choisis sur l'Ipad et ils se lancent  (la génération du stream est faite automatiquement en  tache de fond par le soft). Rien ne transparait pour l'utilisateur, on a l'impression de lire une vidéo en local....

En somme, le seul défaut que je lui trouve (et on s'y habitue), c'est qu'on doit avoir un ordi allumé. Idéalement, il faudrait que le soft serveur soit compatible linux pour l'installer sur nos NAS, ce qui doit etre possible sans trop de complexités (sauf l'histoire de SSE3...)

A priori, l'appli à des bugs et a été retirée provisoirement de l'appstore mais moi, je n'ai rien remarqué d'anormal encore...


----------



## fantomiald07 (24 Juillet 2010)

Je l'ai également installé.
J'en suis effectivement très content, l'interface est un peu dégueulasse c'est vrai, mais cette appli remplie à merveille son rôle. Je n'ai pas vu de beug non plus, attendons de voir si ils sortent une MAJ. Donc pour le prix RAS , dés qu'elle revient sur l'applestore je vous la conseille!
Bon we


----------

